
".ist" domain extension - ecil
http://nic.ist
======
micheljansen
Looks like it's been open for a while already, most of the good "-ist"
dictionary words are already taken. Would have loved to get "minimal.ist"!

~~~
drinchev
Which is strange, they seem to require a certificate if you actually want to
register a .ist domain.

[http://www.atakteknoloji.com/en-
US/default.aspx?Load=9&domai...](http://www.atakteknoloji.com/en-
US/default.aspx?Load=9&domain=something&suffixes=340&Submit=Kontrol+Et+%2F+Check+it)

It says "certificate required".

~~~
vacri
javascript off, chr.ist is available.

javascript on... no longer available.

I guess the good lord does not look kindly upon javascript? Hanging out for
too long with the Perl Monks, perhaps?

------
factorfractal
[https://www.morewords.com/ends-with/ist/](https://www.morewords.com/ends-
with/ist/)

Gotta catch 'em all!

~~~
anton_gogolev
[https://athe.ist](https://athe.ist)

------
pilif
"ist" also is the third person singular conjugation of the german verb
equivalent to the english "to be", allowing you to spell stuff like

pilif.ist/doof

~~~
provemewrong
This was my first thought and I don't even speak German. Dibs on das.ist
though.

~~~
derFunk
[http://](http://) das.ist /sehr/schoen

------
zyxley
[http://www.morewords.com/ends-with/ist/](http://www.morewords.com/ends-
with/ist/) [http://www.wordfind.com/ends-
with/ist/](http://www.wordfind.com/ends-with/ist/)

------
knwr
[http://todoist.com](http://todoist.com) must quickly snap up
[http://todo.ist](http://todo.ist) (which I'm sure they will).

------
prawn
Frequently get a Not Found page error when searching. Anyone else?

------
djhn
This is an extension ripe for phonetic use - does this document say anything
regarding limitations to registration outside of Istanbul or Turkey?

~~~
rmccue
There's an English link in the top right; English page says:

> The Central Registry Agency services offered as "open" and "unrestricted",
> which enable everyone around the world to register a name in the top level
> domains .istanbul and .ist

~~~
egeozcan
Currently, however, the registration is limited to Turkish individuals for
their full name, Companies registered in Turkey, foreigners with a residence
in Istanbul until the end of March. After that, all restrictions will be
lifted, according to the IHS[1] (a hosting company operating in Turkey)

[1] (Turkish) [https://www.ihs.com.tr/istanbul-alan-adi-domain-
tescili.html...](https://www.ihs.com.tr/istanbul-alan-adi-domain-
tescili.html#lrp)

------
Djnaut
istanbul..
[https://www.name.com/domains/ist](https://www.name.com/domains/ist)

~~~
GauntletWizard
Not Constantinople?

~~~
Pirate-of-SV
.con

~~~
zdkl
And that would trigger a lot of giggling from the French side of the internet
(con ~= dimwit)

------
skoczymroczny
The first thing I thought of were Diablo 2 runes...

~~~
akerro
ist.ist?

------
dizzy3gg
is there anyway to get a domain through a Turkish company early?

------
Pirate-of-SV
My first reaction was [I]slamic [St]ate? Guess that would have been too
controversial.

~~~
micheljansen
looks like someone registered terror.ist though.

------
edent
1st? Ist? lst?

~~~
edent
Title has now changed to show that it is Ist. Sans Serif fonts can be
confusing :-)

------
frandroid
post.1st

------
drinchev
It's pricy ... 300 $

